# Rompola buck alive, new photo



## HickoryNut (Jan 2, 2006)

I posted the photos of the Rompola buck, taken while in velvet and hard antler. I've also posted a photo of the new Indiana state record, possibly the world record. nice photos


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

where can these pics be found?


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

OK


----------



## bentduck (Aug 19, 2003)

That's the first legitimate photo that I have ever seen of the "Rompola" buck


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Why are you bringing the rompola wet dream back up. I thought it was deemed a hoax, because he wouldn't let anybody examine it.
Let it die.
(I will believe it when it is certified genuine)


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

ART said:


> I thought it was deemed a hoax, because he wouldn't let anybody examine it.


just because he wouldnt let someone examine it doesnt mean it was a hoax.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

HickoryNut said:


> I posted the photos of the Rompola buck, taken while in velvet and hard antler. I've also posted a photo of the new Indiana state record, possibly the world record. nice photos




So wheres the picture???????


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

wild bill said:


> just because he wouldnt let someone examine it doesnt mean it was a hoax.


If you don't let anyone examine it, you have something to hide.
If Rompola wants to use it in advertising, and claim it as bonafide, then he needs to have it certified and xrayed.
He is hiding something.


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't know they just look fake to me.:16suspect


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Photoshop fake pics.......in my opinion.

-Bob


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Even if they are fake they sure are nice to look at


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

But, are they legit? 

Do they truly represent the antlers ....and the animal....that was first illustrated in the famous Free Press photo?

Who took 'em? 

When?


----------



## HickoryNut (Jan 2, 2006)

Sprytle said:


> So wheres the picture???????


look in the photo gallery


----------



## HickoryNut (Jan 2, 2006)

Sprytle said:


> Photoshop fake pics.......in my opinion.
> 
> -Bob


So now Mitch is a expert in altering photos and video...wow, I thought he was just an expert in altering skull plates and deer racks. You cant change the mind of a jealous person. I just thought I would post these pictures to erase some of your skeptisism. And for the last time, he doesnt want the buck scored. Be happy with the photos and knowing that the biggest buck ever killed came from your state.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

fairfax1 said:


> But, are they legit?
> 
> Do they truly represent the antlers ....and the animal....that was first illustrated in the famous Free Press photo?
> 
> ...




I sincerely want the Rompola story to be true. But, I also want to jump tall building in a single bound. Practical considerations come first. 

Can you furnish details that help us better judge the veracity of this evidence?


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

HickoryNut said:


> he doesnt want the buck scored. Be happy with the photos and knowing that the biggest buck ever killed came from your state.


BS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

HickoryNut said:


> So now Mitch is a expert in altering photos and video...wow, I thought he was just an expert in altering skull plates and deer racks. You cant change the mind of a jealous person. I just thought I would post these pictures to erase some of your skeptisism. And for the last time, he doesnt want the buck scored. Be happy with the photos and knowing that the biggest buck ever killed came from your state.


 
Ha... Who said mitch altered the pics?? No i dont think he did that, i think someone that has any photoshop ability did that. You think mitch released these "live buck" pictures....Please.....Besides he himself is under a court order to never have anything to do with this sitiation again publiclly....Unless he agrees to a x-ray examination.

On the other other hand i would have LOVED this whole thing to come out...at the begining...with a legit buck from michigan as the new world record!!!!! Really...but he screwed himself on this one!!! Now its just "Old Hat" !!! 

-Bob


Nothing like a good Rompola thread from a newbie to kick off the New Year!!!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh boy, here it comes again.

It's like a Tsunami warning.

HEAD FOR THE HILLS.......


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Due51 said:


> Oh boy, here it comes again.
> 
> It's like a Tsunami warning.
> 
> HEAD FOR THE HILLS.......


 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dcgreil (Sep 15, 2004)

Anyone want to lay a wager as to when this thread will be closed? I say that it doesn't make it past noon!!!

I don't know if the photos are real...but I sure would like to think that they are. Not everything has to be a conspiracy.


----------

